# Pair of senior maltese in North California



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

These two ladies are adorable. Their story is breaking my heart. Sounds like they must have been together for a long time and now their owner passed away. So sad they have to deal with this in their senior years.










Here is the description from PetFinder.



> Lucy and Sugar are fabulous little Maltese who weigh 5 lbs and 6 lbs and are 13 yrs young!! They are spayed and in great health. Both have had their teeth cleaned, bloodwork done and are beautifully groomed. They are microchipped and up to date on their shots too.
> 
> They walk well on their leashes and ride nicely in a car. They are housebroken and like to spend some of the day in their exercise pen together just relaxing. They bark to let you know they have to go potty. Their owner passed away so both of these little girls need to find a new home, together only. They have toys they play with, are still spry and love their walks, they do not act anything near their ages!
> 
> ...


Please pass this to anyone you think might be interested. Here's the link -
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Fremont, CA | Lucy and Sugar


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Aww, they seem very low maintenance! Hoping their age won't turn off potential adopters... They are precious.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Wished I lived closer. I hope they can find their home soon.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Such sweet girls who must be so missing their momma. I'm sure whoever she was fretted over what would become of them. I wonder if she thought family would care for them but sadly that appears not to be the case.

I hope they find a loving home soon.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow they're adorable... I'd sure take them if I didn't have 5 already... So sad people won't consider an older dog...
Bitsy is 12 and she doesn't act it at all, still plays and runs like a pup!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

They are precious! And sound so well mannered! I hope they find a home soon!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*What A Beautiful pair. I Pray they get the best home ever.*
*Wish they were in Pa* God Bless them both.*


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I wished I lived closer. I would take these two in a heartbeat. I hope they find their forever homes soon. They must be so scared and confused. Makes me really sad.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Its so difficult to be so far away, as I would take these little ones in a heartbeat!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Awe these two girls are so adorable!! I sure hope they find their new forever home soon!!! There are people out there who just adore senior dogs, so I'm hoping they find them!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What sweet little girls they are and I truly hope that someone out there will give them both a very loving home. How sad though, that their Momma passed away and that they are left all alone. Would be nice if a relative might come and get them if that were possible.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ohhhh...they are not to far from my old hometown. They are soooo adorable and precious. I hope that someone will give them a home. They sound so sweet!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

they are darling, did they get adopted?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh sigh. Poor babies. This is why we all need Godmothers for our kids. They would probably be best in a home without other dogs. I hope they find someone who needs them as much as they need a new mommy.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Agreed, plans need to be made for the wellbeing of our fur babies! My Sister is to get mine, I trust her to take as good a care of them as I do, and they know her.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

They are still listed at the website. Lets spread the word! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm relieved to see that they are with a rescue group in San Jose...not at a shelter. Although, most of the shelters in norther CA are not horrible like some of the ones in So. CA. I wouldn't mind living in the Healdsburg (no kill) shelter.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

They are beautiful. The link is not there anymore. Hoping this means they found a home! :chili::chili:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I've heard of that rescue and had the impression they are good. So hopefully they've got a wonderful new home.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

This is why it's so important to make arrangements in your wills for your fluffs.Even when you're young, accidents ,illness even unexpected death can occur. We travel a lot and we have arrangements made that if no one on SM can take them,they go into rescue with funds to take care of them.

Even if you're young and single or married, a trip to town or work could end up being one way....please prepare for the worst and pray it doesn't happen.. never too early to prepare...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think these two are safe. They weren't on the website when I checked earlier.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

God bless the person who were able to keep them. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

